# User Manual For Precision Matthews PM30MV or Weiss WMD30LV Milling Machine



## Railway Bob (Sep 7, 2013)

In the process of getting a Craftex CX601 milling machine.  I'd like to supplement the CX601 user manual with other information that might also be relevant from other similar milling machines, particularly the Precision Matthews PM30MV or the Weiss WMD30LV milling machines.  However, I can't find links to the two above-mentioned mills.  

Can someone direct me to a website where I might find these user manuals or to websites that would have a good user manual?  Any help would be appreciated.  

Bob M.


----------



## Dunc1 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had posted earlier to get the PM manual for the PM lathe that is similar to my Busy Bee B2227L but was told that if I had one manual then I had the other. These manuals seem to be generic.

That said, if I am wrong & the PM manual is a lot beefier then I may go on the hunt again.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 8, 2013)

Hold on... I'll see what Matt has for these.

Ray


----------



## Railway Bob (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello Dunc.  When I got my Craftex B2227L metal lathe, I took a manual (don't remember who's) and "updated" it with the Craftex stuff.  If you want a copy, direct me to where I can upload on the forum.  

Bob M. 

PS - Where in Ottawa?  Me, I'm in Richmond.


----------



## Dunc1 (Sep 9, 2013)

@ RailwayBob

Sent you a pm


----------



## Ray C (Sep 9, 2013)

If this is of any help to anyone, there is the combined manual for the 20-30 series (even though the file name just mentions 20 and 25).  If someone needs information about the machine in general, I could ask Matt for you as, he knows these machines very well -and it doesn't make a difference if you're a customer of his or not.  He really tries to help folks with machinery questions...


View attachment PM20&25MV Manual.pdf


Ray


----------

